# British Isles cubers club/team



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 19, 2020)

Aight so i wanted to start a cubers club/team for people in The UK, Ireland and other UK owned regions eg. Guerney, Falklands, Jersey etc., wanted to know if there's any interest.


----------



## Joe Archibald (Oct 19, 2020)

I would definitely be interested but am very busy with exams so would not be very active


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 19, 2020)

I have been thinking of setting something like this up for a while... but obviously I am busy.


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 20, 2020)

I'd be interested, on discord I'm guessing?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 20, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I'd be interested, on discord I'm guessing?


yes


----------

